# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته علوم اقتصادی آينده و بازار کار

## Mr.Badiee

سلام دوستان من رشته ریاضی هستم با رتبه 5976 منطقه1 میخواستم درباره رشته اقتصاد و ایندش در مورد دوستانی ک در این رشته هستن یا میخوان انتخابش کنن صبجت کنم 
کلا رشته از همه لحاظ نسبت به مهندسی ایندش بهتره یا نه؟
یعنی برای من ک ریاضی خوندم خوبه برم این رشته؟یا رشته مهندسی برم؟با این رتبه دانشگاه خوارزمی تهران یا اصفهان قبول میشم؟خودم اصفهانیم بازم ممنون

----------


## Mr.Badiee

کسی نیست که جواب بده؟

----------


## Maximus

علاقه داری ؟؟؟

----------


## Mr.Badiee

بله

----------


## ammir

علاقه 
ریاضی خوب
علاقه 
قدرت تحلیل خوب
علاقه 
علاقه به مسائل جامعه شناسی 
علاقه 
به فکر تحصیل تو مقاطع بالاتر باشی 
علاقه 
تقویت زبانت چون خیلی از مقالات روز دنیا در مورد این رشته و مباحث مرتبطش انگلیسیه و با سرعت سرسام اوری داره مقاله و مباحث مختلف پیرامونش درمیاد و علاوه بر علم اکادمیک اگر می خوای متخصص بشی باید اینا رو هم دنبال کنی
علاقه 

من خودم اقتصاد رفتم اما دوس نداشتم انصراف دادم

علاقه  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## ammir

بازار کارش هم متنوعه 
بانک 
بیمه
اداره های مختلف 
شرکت های سرمایه گذاری
بورس
مشاوره اقتصادی 
استاد دانشگاه 
تجارت 
و کلا هر جایی که توش پول در جریانه مشاور اقتصادی لازمه مثلا بیمارستان های خصوصی بگیر تا فروشگاه های بزرگ و واحدهای تولیدی و ... 
و...
علاقه  :Yahoo (20):

----------

